# the new MINI comes first in the ADAC Customer Barometer



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The new MINI is taking the roads of the world by storm - and winning the hearts of its owners, too. A recent study conducted by the German automobile club ADAC gives the original in the premium segment of small cars the top rating in the area of customer satisfaction. In the current edition of the so-called ADAC Customer Barometer, the new MINI ranks first in the class of small cars.

The results are based on a representative online survey of more than 20,000 motorists whose current vehicle was registered for the first time between October 2011 and December 2014. The interviews addressed such areas as the car's driving performance, comfort, safety, environmental compatibility, fittings and price as well as scrutinising the customer's service experience. The new MINI was able to improve its rating in virtually all categories. With an overall score of 79.8 per cent, it managed to improve its result of the previous year and move up into first position in the small car segment.

Owners of the new MINI gave their highest rating in the prime discipline of driving fun. The new engine generation, extensively refined suspension technology and wide track of the new model provide the perfect basis for lively sprint capacity and the typical agility known as go-kart feeling. In addition, MINI drivers are more appreciative than ever of their automobile's modern fittings, individual style and premium quality. Increased ride comfort, a new display and operating concept and a significantly extended range of driver assistance systems have helped the new MINI obtain improved ratings in the category of controls/comfort. Furthermore the car's mature characteristics - reflected in optimised functionality and a high level of material and workmanship quality - have resulted in the new MINI performing better in the discipline of value for money than in previous surveys, too.

The top ranking in the ADAC Customer Barometer is further evidence of the fact that opting for driving fun and individual flair in MINI style leads to lasting satisfaction. To what extent this pays off in the long term is demonstrated by the high value retention of the new MINI. Since its market launch it has not only won the "Resale Value Giant" title awarded by Focus Online but also the Auto Bild "Value Master" ranking.

*Check out the new MINI convertible here!*

_*The John Cooper Works receives the "sport auto award 2015", read about it here!*_


----------

